# Gheenoe Classic



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

She looks nice and clean. Congrats.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I LOVE the Classic ! a Lean Mean River Carving Machine !!!

Some Slide I choose to Carve !!!


----------

